# Just another winter bird shot



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Spent time with ThresherShark in the phragmite...

Here is an image from the other day:









"Stay Mighty My Friends!"

JayMorr


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Another _fine_ example of your craftsmanship JayMorr !!! :-|O|-:

Your a brave man....hanging with the ThresherShark in the phragmite.. *\-\*


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice shot


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Great as usual.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 (Over the Legal Limit) said:


> Your a brave man....hanging with the ThresherShark in the phragmite.


Are you still afraid of the phragmite .45? What happened to you in there? :shock:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Nice pic!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Alias (Jan 31, 2010)

I like when you and thresher spend time together. Gorgeous shot!


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

Great detail, nice job.


----------

